# ipod touch to pc



## revmayhem (Dec 19, 2009)

okay i can only get my pc(running xp black) to read my ipod touch as a camera, have installed cucusoft, and winamp. both of which said they will work but nodda any ideas? o and i installed imilpo


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

XP Black is a Pirated copy of XP, so we can't help per our rules.

Closing this post.

BG


----------

